# Scream 4 Movie Tickets - Enter to win



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

*ENTER EVERY DAY FOR 14 DAYS!
SCRE4M SWEEPS - ENTER EVERY DAY FOR 14 DAYS TO WIN MOVIE TICKETS FOR YOU & 4 FRIENDS*
The entry form is located here:
http://www.facebook.com/spirithalloween?sk=app_208483235843816 OR you can find the tab that says "SCRE4M SWEEPS" on the left side of our Facebook page.

Get your Ghostfase mask at Spirit Halloween and gear up for the 4.15.11 release of SCRE4M
Ghostface Gear


----------

